
Jack Dorsey on deleting tweets - RobertSmith
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/charliewarzel/11-things-twitters-ceo-told-us-about-sean-hannity-deleting
======
blackbrokkoli
Is there anything to see in this article aside from boilerplate PR-talk "we
did our best and will try to do so in the future; and we will continue
striving to be <insert 7 positive adjectives>; <drop some more fancy words>?

